# Solved: Can't restore Iphone with iTunes, "error message"



## rgwelch002

I bought a Unlocked iPhone 3g from Amazon.com.I went on itunes to syn my iTunes. After I disconnected it and came back later that day and connected it to my computer the iPhone gave me a screen showing that I was in the restore mode .When I used the restore mode it installed all the way to about the end.Then gave me a error message saying a unknown error has occurred.error message 1015. When I disconnect it and reconnect it Still same scenario.I then looked at my paper work that came with the iPhone,Yes I found a paper that said on it""Please do not update, updating software will cause phone to lock do not update on iTunes. ÖK now that?,There is got to be some way to restore software and get it unlocked again !. PLEASE can anyone help?. THANKS again. Great tech site!


----------



## pip22

This may help: http://lifehacker.com/5848640/how-do-i-fix-my-bricked-iphone-ipad-or-ipod-touch


----------



## rgwelch002

thanks pip22 for your reply.I did go to the link you gave me.I tried everything. Still stuck in DFU mode.
THANKS again I guess I will see if one of these fine folks can help me out.Have a good productive day!


----------



## rgwelch002

I found the answer with a program called Redsn0w


----------

